# Smartphone wird nicht mehr vom PC erkannt



## BartholomO (2. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute, mein HTC One M7 wird seit heute nicht mehr vom PC erkannt. Habe es letzte Woche zuletzt am PC gehabt da hat noch alles funktioniert, habe dann mein Smartphone zurückgesetzt und heute eben mal wieder angeschlossen, aber der PC erkennt es nicht. Das Handy lädt sich allerdings auf wenn es am USB Port des PCs angeschlossen ist. Habe schon 3 verschiedene USB Ports probiert, das Handy geht auch dort nicht. Habe schon einen Neustart des Handys und des PCs probiert, hat aber auch nicht funktioniert, Habe das Handy sogar schon mal zurückgesetzt und mithilfe von HTC Backup alle Einstellungen und Apps wiederhergestellt, hat aber allerdings auch nichts genützt. Habe es auch an einem komplett anderen PC probiert dort hat auch nichts reagiert außer dass sich dass Handy dann aufgeladen ist. Habe mir auch mal diesen HTC Sync Manager heruntergeladen, der allerdings auch kein Handy erkannt hat. 

Was könnte ich noch probieren bzw. an was könnte es noch liegen? Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## mrfloppy (2. Januar 2015)

Mal ein anderes USB kabel testen. Schauen ob es der aktuelle HTC sync manager ist, ggf aktuelle Treiber installieren . in den entwicklereigenschaften USB debugging deaktivieren oder aktivieren. Alle Viren Programme deaktivieren und firewall abschalten. Den lockscreen deaktivieren, bei meinem one auch so, solang der Bildschirm gesperrt ist geht nichts


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was genau du vorhast, aber das meiste kannst du kabellos mit der App "airdroid" erledigen  vllt hilft/reicht dir das ja...


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (3. Januar 2015)

Ich nutze mein HTC One M7 (Win7 64 bit) sogar ohne Treiber und Software.Im Gerätemanager wird bei(mir) andere Geräte mit Anroid Phone und gelber Ausrufezeichen gekennzeichnet(Code 28 Gerätetreiber wurde nicht installiert).Wenn du auf Computer anklickst wird dort HTC One tragbares Gerät angezeigt,da nochmal anklicken dann wird der gesamte Speicher des Smartphones angezeigt und wenn du nochmal dort anklicken tust kommst du in die Unterordner vom Smartphone und kannst dort direkt die Daten von PC oder Smartphone kopieren oder verschieben.Das geht erstens schneller als über Software und erspart dir sogar die installation des Treiber.Ich mache das immer so wenn ich z.B. Musikdateien,Fotos,Videoclipse ect.vom PC zum Smartphone oder anders rum kopieren oder verschieben will.Allerdings mußte auch wissen welche Daten Ordner tabu sind(Systemdateinen des Smartphones) die nicht ausversehen löschen oder verschieben oder sonstiges damit anstellen sonst wird das unbrauchbar(auf eigene gefahr).
Und wenn du über die Sofware(habe ich lange nicht mehr gemacht)machen willst dann benötgst du den Treiber und genau nach Sofwareanweisung vorgehen.Und ich glaube da muß man noch in Smartphone Einstellungen mit PC verbinden auch nochmal bestätigen.Habs so noch in Erinnerung.Aber meine methode ist die schnellste und ohne Treiber


----------



## BartholomO (3. Januar 2015)

Ok danke für die Antworten. Weiß nicht warum es jetzt auf einmal geht, habe es über Nacht geladen (obwohl es gestern beim probieren 50% hatte) und jetzt wird es wieder ganz normal erkannt ohne das ich irgendetwas verändert habe, sehr komisch. Danke @mrfloppy, falls das ganze wieder passieren sollte hätte ich nun noch ein paar Möglichkeiten die ich probieren könnte. 

@Einwegkartoffel, danke dass Programm kannte ich vorher noch gar nicht, das ist eigentlich optimal für meine Nutzung, Diebstahlschutz habe ich eh schon immer gesucht und dass man da mit dem Programm Drahtlos einfach so Dateien auf die Ordner kopieren kann ist optimal für mich, richtig super Programm 

@Brexzidian7794 Bei mir wurde das Handy eben gestern nicht im Computer angezeigt, nur der Akku hat sich geladen, auch bei einem anderen PC wurde das Handy nirgends angezeigt, war richtig komisch, selbst jetzt wo alles wieder funktioniert ist kein Zeichen von Android Device oder irgendwas im Geräte Manager zu sehen. Benutze normalerweise auch nie sowas wie HTC Sync Manager, habe ihn nur diesmal installiert um zu gucken ob es dann irgendein Anzeichen gibt am PC dass das Handy angeschlossen ist. Aber auch danke dir für die Antwort


----------

